# Tetra Algae Control



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

has anybody ever used this stuff before with plants? if so what were your results?

it says it can be used with plants safely. i contains no copper. but i have also been a firm believer that if it can kill algae it can kill plants. im usually pretty good at killing algae but today i am not so lucky with the green fur algae i am facing.

well let me know thanks.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Doubleotto5

I have used it, although it has been several years. I did not have and problem with the plants, however it was not a high tech set up with difficult plants.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks karebear


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

ive used it with hygro 'angustifolia', rotala indica, alteranthera reineckii, crypt wendtii and walkerii, wisteria, cabomba, christmas moss, ludwigia glandulosa, and glosso before. never killed any of them. i think i even double dosed it once. nothing died. didn;t have any inverts though, i think if you peel the label it says to not use with inverts and half dose with scaleless fish.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks dave


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok i put some in we'll see in the morning how it does


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

QQ they should have an algaecide that safe with inverts. first person to invent a bottle that's fish, bio, invert, and plant safe will start making money by the bucket loads.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Algaecides typically put a 'hurt' on tank inhabitants.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well i dosed it for 4 days and did a 2 day black out.

the tank is crystal clear now with no algea but.... some of the plants suffered about 25%-35% damage to leaves. but they are recovering nicely. 

this treatment took out the fungus and algea and everything bad. 

i did two water changes after this two days in a row and now everything looks perfect. plants are recovering and algae is not making a comback. and i can read a book on the other side of the tank.

this product has my vote. 

i think the plant damage is from lack of light. IMO

thanks
Elliot


----------



## Fin Fetish (May 3, 2016)

neilshieh said:


> QQ they should have an algaecide that safe with inverts. first person to invent a bottle that's fish, bio, invert, and plant safe will start making money by the bucket loads.


It seems that if you can get the inverts to stop eating one of their favorite foods which happens to be dying vegetation and algae (not dead but dying when it is softer but not yet mush)... then you can use your miracle product with inverts. The poisoned forms of non free floating algae are readily eaten by the inverts which causes an excess build up of the toxin in their systems... hence they die and hence the warnings not to use it with inverts.I have found over the years that an abundance of live plants is one of the best deterrents to algae growth because they strip the water of the same nutrients the algae need to thrive... that and timers for the lights to keep a correct balance once you find it.
It takes time, but the results are worth it even for simple set ups like this 10 gallon


----------

